# Home Depot HDX 18ga nailer



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Just made a trip to my local HD and decided to check out the clearance rack. I'm glad I did as I now own my first brad nailer. I'm sure it isn't high end, but before tonight I was thinking HF when they had a sale. The price? $9.98
I looked it up on their website because there's no indication on the box that it uses any other size but 2", and found that it uses the whole range of 18ga brads up to 2 inch. Also found out it's been discontinued, so when they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice score!
Does it by any chance also take narrow crown staples?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow you guys get deals down there


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't check out at Home Depot or Lowe's without checking out the "Clearance" shelf. I have gotten quite a few good deals there. Found a couple Freud router bits there, one day. Big ones, and cheap. Might not ever use them, but I got'em if I ever need'em!!! LOL


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

N'awlins77 said:


> I don't check out at Home Depot or Lowe's without checking out the "Clearance" shelf. I have gotten quite a few good deals there. Found a couple Freud router bits there, one day. Big ones, and cheap. Might not ever use them, but I got'em if I ever need'em!!! LOL


I gotta start checking out that bin lol . Would be sweet finding freud router bits but not likely (in the canadian locations)


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah, I'd even buy 1/2" shank bits if I found them there because one day, I will have that bigger router.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> Nice score!
> Does it by any chance also take narrow crown staples?


Nope, just 18ga nails from 3/8" to 2" ... do they even make 3/8" nails?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I occasionally check but rarely find good stuff, and often its display items with missing parts.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> I occasionally check but rarely find good stuff, and often its display items with missing parts.


Maybe Lee just accidently tossed a few Freud router bits in the bargain bin?  



I love this commercial

www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlWCLw75XnE


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah, I always thought that commercial was very funny.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Good idea Rick!! ;o)


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I am like you Ken. If my ambitions are leaning a certain way, I set myself up for success. Some folks think I am crazy. Those same folks ask me how I learned to do so many different things. Go for it bro!

Yes Rick what a wonderful feeling to have, "Start the car!!!" :dance3:


----------

